# How to punish !



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

i found my puppy eating my carpet in the bathroom today ... he always come into the bathroom with me when i take a shower , but when im washing i cant have my eyes on him 100% of the time ...

so he ate the carpet ...

how to tell him its bad ?? just yell a '' no '' .. a little ferm Slap on the nose with a '' no '' ???

how u guys proceed ?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

No! You should not be punishing at all. All you achieve then is a puppy who learned that its not ok when you're around. When you're gone its a great chew toy. When you can't watch him, put him in crate/kennel. Or just hide all the items he can chew while you're in the shower. Puppies have to be under constant supervision and as soon as they start something you calmly say no and offer something better or play.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

can you imagine the scents in that carpet, do you really blame him...? 
crate is the answer if you can't supervise


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Put him somewhere with no carpet while you can't be watching.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> can you imagine the scents in that carpet, do you really blame him...?


lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i usually have one of my other dogs in the bathroom with me when i shower so them passed out snoring i guess is a good example and Shasta just conks out. She chews on my freaking blankets though! i could strangle that pup sometimes!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

The best advice I got for dealing with a puppy being bad is...

Roll up a newspaper, grip it tightly in your dominant hand, then smack yourself in the head and say, "Bad owner, watch your puppy, bad owner, watch your puppy!" 

Seriously though, as others have mentioned, put the puppy up when you can't keep an eye on him. If you do catch him chewing the carpet, say "no" (not yell), move him away from the carpet and give him something else to chew. When he starts to chew his toy, tell him "good boy" in a happy voice. You will most likely have to do that several times. Essentially what you want him to learn is...

Chewing carpet = bad
Chewing toy = good


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I am ashamed to say I used to smack my first dog on the nose ( lightly !! ) when he chewed me or barked at the "wrong time" . I also used to bum smack him \
( lightly..mostly ) for other bad behaviour and many times this was after the unwanted event. I was early 20s and so naive to the ways of dog training and I was **** lucky because that dog continued to love me like I was God Almighty . Now...a few dogs later and a few years wiser...well.....I would NEVER strike my dog for anything and certainly not on the nose - a major sensory point for a dog. I mean....how would you like it ?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if my pup did that i would just show
him what he did wrong and say "no".
now you realize it's your fault, yes or no???
you weren't watching your pup.

now on the other hand i didn't correct/punish everything
my pup did wrong.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you could catch him in the act, you can say "ahhh! not that." Then you show him something of his that is much more chewable, and when he is happily chewing on it, say "what a good boy, your chewie." I use the terms MINE and NOT YOURS, LEAVE IT. Believe it or not they do get it.  But right now the puppy has teeth that need a job. And they can be chewing away at something acceptable and move a little and start chewing a table leg. So they really need guidance.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dexter said:


> i...but when im washing i cant have my eyes on him 100% of the time ...


ANY time you can't have your eyes on him 100% of the time he should be safely confined, in a crate, an x-pen, or something similar.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In reality, pups are very quick. I have a pair of shoes to repair that were snuck away from right beside me a few months ago... I haven't lost very much to this one - the one pair of shoes (very good shoes of course the ones I don't like arent lying around) one camisole, a host of solar yard lights.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

My Dexter likes to be upstairs with me when I shower. He also loves to sneak nibbles on the plush white bath mat. He digs his snout in and looks up with those innocent (not) eyes as he gently chews, as if I can't see him. Now, when we go up, I give him a juicy bone on an old towel near the shower. I can see him and hear him chew.


----------



## Kela (Sep 1, 2010)

*Thankyou all for this info I needed to learn all this as its been so long since having a puppy! My daughter is at work and grandaughter at school all day so I see to the Pup thanks again Kela xx*


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Dexter said:


> i found my puppy eating my carpet in the bathroom today ... he always come into the bathroom with me when i take a shower , but when im washing i cant have my eyes on him 100% of the time ...
> 
> so he ate the carpet ...
> 
> ...


I like to use a large magazine, you know those over sized prints. Here in SE Michigan, we have a publication called Hour Magazine...its huge.

Anyway, I roll it up real tight...then wrap it in duct tape. I am right handed, so I grip it firmly in my right hand, about an inch above the end.

Key when making the strike is to swing primarily from the elbow, as making a swing from the shoulder can take a novice off their feet.

So when you're GSD puppy chews anything that could be toxic, or cause an intestional blockage, take that magazine and smack yourself in the head for not watching your dog 100% of the time. 

Wasn't the puppy's fault. Employ a crate to manage your pup and keep him safe.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you taught him "leave it" or "drop it" yet? 

I found that this is the most AMAZING command thus far with Ozzy. If he's got something he shouldn't have, I just say, "drop it," and give him something he's allowed to chew on, such as a bone or a toy. If he's ABOUT to get something he shouldn't, I tell him, "leave it," and when he turns away from it, I praise him and give him something good to chew on. 

Do this with your pup; it'll eventually teach him what he is/isn't allowed to chew on.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Have you taught him "leave it" or "drop it" yet? I found that this is the most AMAZING command thus far with Ozzy.


Yep this works. Just have to add.... Ozzy picking up a shoe and trying to run away with it, would be like a german shepherd trying to run away with the couch in it's mouth.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> So when you're GSD puppy chews anything that could be toxic, or cause an intestional blockage, take that magazine and smack yourself in the head for not watching your dog 100% of the time.
> 
> .


Yup!!! I've got a few knots on my head from having to do this as well :hammer: :rofl: My pup is into everything now, it reminds me of when our kids were toddlers....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i love that.



Ruthie said:


> The best advice I got for dealing with a puppy being bad is...
> 
> Roll up a newspaper, grip it tightly in your dominant hand, then smack yourself in the head and say, "Bad owner, watch your puppy, bad owner, watch your puppy!"


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My boyfriend is going to be nuts when I try and tell him how we are going to train the pup. I know he is one that will put the pups nose in the "accident" and yell at the pup when he chews on something.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Also remember to praise him when he is doing something right not just when he is doing something wrong. 

So when he is chewing the proper toy bend down scratch his and say happily "good boy"!
He will learn very quickly what's right and wrong.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I will defiantly do that. I still do that to my Smokey. He just loves the attention.


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

frillint1 said:


> My boyfriend is going to be nuts when I try and tell him how we are going to train the pup. I know he is one that will put the pups nose in the "accident" and yell at the pup when he chews on something.


My boyfriend had that same way of thinking. I had to explain to him that nobody does stuff like that anymore, and that positive reinforcement is the way to go. I was pretty shocked that he thought it was acceptable to put the puppy's nose in his accident... I can't believe people still think that way. Luckily, he is on board with my way of thinking and isn't going to train him in an incorrect way!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope he get's like that when I get the new pup. I don't want the pup to get confused and I want him to be treated right. I will have to crate train. My dad girlfriend crates her dog, even though she is doing it wrong it has helped them a lot and she has only chewed on a few things and I say she is doing it wrong because she never crate trained her she just kind of ploped her in there and she uses it as a punishment pin to and not to mention it's defiantly to small. She knows it is and she hasn't been putting her in there much except when she is bad which is not right. They don't spend time playing with her, no exercise, NO training and she is 1 year old. They just put her outside all day. The only training she has is what Smokey and I did when I was living there. That's another reason I want to get a pup when Smokey is still here, because he can help train the pup. He help me teach Macy to lay down, sit, shake, wait for a few seconds and to catch a treat in her mouth. I haven't been able to teach her anything else, but Smokey helped a lot. I believe that she should not own a puppy. I know before she got her she said she didn't want to deal with a pup, but she got one anyway and she encourages begging by feeding her scraps and letting macy lay her head on her plate and lick it and they wonder why she stole 4 pieces of chicken off the counter yesterday when they were out of the room. They don't train her and my dad says no begging, but he girlfriend does everything opposite.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

frillint1 said:


> My boyfriend is going to be nuts when I try and tell him how we are going to train the pup. I know he is one that will put the pups nose in the "accident" and yell at the pup when he chews on something.


Good luck with that.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea, I will have to convince him that it's our fault.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup went in the house
i would take him near the accident
and point to it and say "no bathroom"
then i would take him immediately. when
i was verbally correcting my pup i was firm but
no yelling, yanking, popping the leash, hitting him.
i have plucked him with my finger on his leg
or side.



frillint1 said:


> My boyfriend is going to be nuts when I try and tell him how we are going to train the pup. I know he is one that will put the pups nose in the "accident" and yell at the pup when he chews on something.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

RangerFranklin said:


> My boyfriend had that same way of thinking. I had to explain to him that nobody does stuff like that anymore, and that positive reinforcement is the way to go. I was pretty shocked that he thought it was acceptable to put the puppy's nose in his accident... I can't believe people still think that way. Luckily, he is on board with my way of thinking and isn't going to train him in an incorrect way!


My boyfriend is the saaame way. One time he popped Ozzy in the nose for chewing on something, and when he pooped in the floor tried shoving his nose in it. Oooooh, I got onto him like flies on a turd. I told him, "He's MY dog and I'm going to raise him how _I_ want to, and you better listen to how _I_ want to raise MY dog." He didn't like that very much. LOL

Unfortunately, he's not 'on board.' He gets irritated because I don't 'punish' Ozzy. Once he was peeing in the floor and I jumped up and ran him outside, and he was like, "Why don't you thwack him for that?!" I said, "What good would it do me if he thinks that when he pees in front of me, he gets smacked? He'll just NOT potty in front of me and it'd be detrimental to housetraining him."

I step off my soap box now. Haha.


----------

